# Why can't it stop?



## uomo__italo_americano

no lo so, magari, Perché non può fermarsi?


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

uomo_italo_americano, grazie per la risposta.

Quando "can't" riguarda il permesso di fare qualcosa, tradurrei anch'io allo stesso modo:
"Why can't it stop? I thought it was allowed to do so."
"Perché non può fermarsi? Pensavo (gli) fosse consentito."

Però in questa circostanza non mi suona tanto bene.

Se riformulo la frase così:

"It's been raining all day! What's the reason why it can't stop?"
"It's been raining all day! Why doesn't it stop?"
"It's been raining all day! I wish it stopped!"
"It's been raining all day! If only it stopped!"
"It's been raining all day! I'm sick of the rain!"

sto aggiungiungendo/perdendo sfumature o sto stravolgendo completamente la frase?

Fra l'altro temo che il fatto che il verbo piovere in italiano non abbia un soggetto complichi ulteriormente la faccenda...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GattoSulTavolo said:


> Se riformulo la frase così:


La frase di partenza l'hai inventata tu o è stata scritta da un madrelingua in un contesto specifico?


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Paulfromitaly said:


> La frase di partenza l'hai inventata tu o è stata scritta da un madrelingua in un contesto specifico?



La fonte! Chiedo scusa per la dimenticanza.

La frase viene da una vecchia esercitazione di inglese che ho trovato in casa.
Purtroppo il contesto non è meglio specificato. Si trattava di un'esercitazione sull'uso del Present Perfect Continuous e questa non e' che un frase in un elenco di frasi.

Il dubbio che mi è venuto è che "Why can't it stop?" possa essere un modo con cui un madrelingua puo' lamentarsi del tempo, non una domanda vera e propria.
Però non lo so! Magari è un errore di stampa.


----------



## rrose17

Just to add that to say "Why can't it stop?" sounds a little childish, like something a frustrated little boy or girl might say. It's like they're asking someone out there, as if they have the power to make it stop or at least explain why this is happening.


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> Just to add that to say "Why can't it stop?" sounds a little childish, like something a frustrated little boy or girl might say. It's like they're asking someone out there, as if they have the power to make it stop or at least explain why this is happening.



That'exactly what I was thinking. A kind of intensifier expressing frustration.
"Ma quando diavolo smette?", per esempio.


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

rrose17 said:


> Just to add that to say "Why can't it stop?" sounds a little childish, like something a frustrated little boy or girl might say. It's like they're asking someone out there, as if they have the power to make it stop or at least explain why this is happening.



Thank you!
This means an adult native English speaker is unlikely to say "Why can't it stop?" in such a context.
I haven't misunderstood your comment, have I?


----------



## Passante

Così? 
Perchè non se la smette?


----------



## rrose17

Sorry, I wasn't really clear. It sounds petulant which I suppose has no age limit. See here.


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Passante said:


> Così?
> Perchè non se la smette?



"Perchè non se la smette?" non mi sembra italiano corretto, forse è una variante locale/regionale...



Odysseus54 said:


> That'exactly what I was thinking. A kind of intensifier expressing frustration.
> "Ma quando diavolo smette?", per esempio.



Grazie!



uomo__italo_americano said:


> Grazie tutti.  I am learning a lot un sacco by reading i vostri approfondimenti.
> 
> Sono malato e stanco di pioggia
> 
> Evocative di mese di maggio one year long ago when torrential rains occurred ogni giorni. Finalmente, going crazy, I left Massachusetts and went to Florida until luglio allora ritornata a Massachusetts



Do you mean "Why can't it stop?" sounds like "I'm sick and tired of rain!"?
By the way, in Italian you can say "Sono stufo/stanco della pioggia". "Sick and tired" can't be translated word by word in Italian. I hope it helps!


----------



## Passante

GattoSulTavolo said:


> "Perchè non se la smette?" non mi sembra italiano corretto, forse è una variante locale/regionale...


Non so cosa trovi di strano comunque per approfondimenti
se (pronome) - Sapere.it


----------



## Mary49

GattoSulTavolo said:


> "Perchè non se la smette?" non mi sembra italiano corretto, forse è una variante locale/regionale...



Concordo, non è italiano, il verbo "smettere" non va d'accordo con la particella "si". "Smetterla" è corretto, "smettersela" no.


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't really clear. It sounds petulant which I suppose has no age limit. See here.


Yes, I can imagine it being said by a small child stomping his feet and howling.

Ma quando smette?


----------



## Odysseus54

Mary49 said:


> Concordo, non è italiano, il verbo "smettere" non va d'accordo con la particella "si". "Smetterla" è corretto, "smettersela" no.



E io invece dico proprio il contrario. 'Smettitela' ecc. è italiano standard. Come in molti altri casi simili, non è un riflessivo, ma un dativo etico (es. "Mi sono mangiato una bella pizza")


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> (es. "Mi sono mangiato una bella pizza")


Ho letto un thread in Solo italiano a questo proposito:

ho mangiato vs mi sono mangiato


----------



## Mary49

Odysseus54 said:


> E io invece dico proprio il contrario. 'Smettitela' ecc. è italiano standard. Come in molti altri casi simili, non è un riflessivo, ma un dativo etico (es. "Mi sono mangiato una bella pizza")


Se gentilmente tu volessi indicarmi una fonte autorevole in cui si dice che "Smettitela" è "italiano standard" te ne sarei grata. Ho i miei dubbi che sia un dativo etico...
In ogni caso io mantengo la mia convinzione. "Smettere" non può essere un verbo procomplementare.
Consiglio questa lettura:  I VERBI PRONOMINALI: CONOSCERLI ED INSEGNARLI


----------



## Odysseus54

Mary49 said:


> Se gentilmente tu volessi indicarmi una fonte autorevole in cui si dice che "Smettitela" è "italiano standard" te ne sarei grata. Ho i miei dubbi che sia un dativo etico...
> In ogni caso io mantengo la mia convinzione. "Smettere" non può essere un verbo procomplementare.
> Consiglio questa lettura:  I VERBI PRONOMINALI: CONOSCERLI ED INSEGNARLI




"Basta ! Se ne deve smetter dall'usanze!" (A. Manzoni - I Promessi Sposi)

"E proprio oggi la Casa Bianca ribadisce la sua posizione: "tolleranza zero" nei confronti di Saddam, che deve smettersela di sottrarsi alle verifiche degli arsenali di distruzione di massa bio-chimici e nucleari." (Repubblica, 18/11/2002)

"Zitti un po'! disse Tom.  Ascoltate, e smettetevela di parlare" ( Mark Twain - Le Avventure di Tom Sawyer - UEF )

“_Quando te la smetterai di nominarmi invano? " (Lercio, "Dio posticipa l'Apocalisse" , 7/12/2018)

Come costruzione, mi pare esattamente la stessa di 'ridersela', '(s)passarsela', 'godersela'.  

Mi stupisce l'accanimento.

_


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Summing up, if someone says: "It's been raining all day! Why can't it stop?" they are perceived definitely as childish or petulant.
Does everybody agree on this?


----------



## Tellure

london calling said:


> Ma quando smette?


Ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## theartichoke

GattoSulTavolo said:


> Summing up, if someone says: "It's been raining all day! Why can't it stop?" they are perceived definitely as childish or petulant.
> Does everybody agree on this?



At the risk of extending this thread even further, I disagree. It sounds just plain exasperated to me--as Ody said back in #7, it's an intensifier expressing frustration--but not necessarily childish or petulant. But of course it all depends on your tone of voice: think extreme, slightly ironic annoyance.


----------



## rrose17

I guess, but I can't help but thinking that the response to an exclamation like this would be "Yes dear, why don't you look to see what's on television?" or "Yes dear, how about I fix you a nice drink?" etc.


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> I guess, but I can't help but thinking that the response to an exclamation like this would be "Yes dear, why don't you look to see what's on television?" or "Yes dear, how about I fix you a nice drink?" etc.


----------



## theartichoke

rrose17 said:


> I guess, but I can't help but thinking that the response to an exclamation like this would be "Yes dear, why don't you look to see what's on television?" or "Yes dear, how about I fix you a nice drink?" etc.



Being at the end of one of the longest, most miserable Ottawa winters in recent memory, it would likely be met here with a good gripe session about how many inches of solid ice are still covering one's back yard. There are weather situations where "Why can't it stop?!" starts sounding like a reasonable thing to say.


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

theartichoke said:


> At the risk of extending this thread even further, I disagree. It sounds just plain exasperated to me--as Ody said back in #7, it's an intensifier expressing frustration--but not necessarily childish or petulant. But of course it all depends on your tone of voice: think extreme, slightly ironic annoyance.



Thank you! Hope it's worth running the risk. 

In the OP context, "Why can'it stop?" doesn't have a satisfaying satisfying (at least, according to my personal point of view) translation in Italian which contains the verbs "potere" or "riuscire". Surfing the internet, I found several examples of "Why can't...?" translation in Italian containing those verbs.
Can you figure out why? I honestly can't... (Why can't I?)


----------



## theartichoke

GattoSulTavolo said:


> In the OP context, "Why can'it stop?" doesn't have a satisfaying (at least, according to my personal point of view) translation in Italian which contains the verbs "potere" or "riuscire".
> Can you figure out why? I honestly can't... (Why can't I?)



There's really no answer to this other than because languages are different, especially when it comes to idiomatic expressions. In English you might say "Why can't it stop?"; in Italian, to quote Ody in #7 again, you might say "Ma quando diavolo smette?" But you'd sound pretty funny in English if you were to translate that literally into "But when the devil will it quit?". And so it goes.


----------



## london calling

Ok, cominciamo daccapo. Non conosciamo la fonte della frase dell'OP: è un libro? Un film? Non conosciamo il contesto: gatto, puoi postare le frasi riportate prima della frase in questione?


----------



## Odysseus54

La discussione su 'smettersela' è per Solo Italiano. Evitiamo di continuarla qui.



GattoSulTavolo said:


> Secondo me qui "se" non ha a che fare con "smettersela" quanto piuttosto con "se ne deve" e io lo interpreto come una forma impersonale.
> 
> In ogni caso suggerisco di fare un sondaggio per capire se "smettersela" è comunemente usato allo stesso modo in tutte le regioni d'Italia.
> Io sospetto di no, ripeto, qui da me non l'ho mai sentito dire, però non dubito che magari altrove sia comune.
> 
> Comunque se potessi avere dei pareri ulteriori sulle sfumature di significato di "Why can't it stop?" sarei sicuramente piu' contento



La tua osservazione sulla citazione dal Manzoni e' corretta, ed utile a evitare che qualcuno, leggendola, si confonda.

Il resto e' materiale da Solo Italiano.


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

london calling said:


> Ok, cominciamo daccapo. Non conosciamo la fonte della frase dell'OP: è un libro? Un film? Non conosciamo il contesto: gatto, puoi postare le frasi riportate prima della frase in questione?





GattoSulTavolo said:


> La frase viene da una vecchia esercitazione di inglese che ho trovato in casa.
> Purtroppo il contesto non è meglio specificato. Si trattava di un'esercitazione sull'uso del Present Perfect Continuous e questa non e' che un frase in un elenco di frasi.



Trattasi di una lista di frasi in inglese, sconnessa l'una dall'altra, ciascuna con uno spazio vuoto in cui inserire il verbo suggerito in Present Perfect Continuous.
Purtroppo non c'è altro!


----------



## london calling

It still sounds petulant to me. A grown man who says that...?


----------



## Odysseus54

GattoSulTavolo said:


> Thank you! Hope it's worth running the risk.
> 
> In the OP context, "Why can'it stop?" doesn't have a satisfaying (at least, according to my personal point of view) translation in Italian which contains the verbs "potere" or "riuscire". Surfing the internet, I found several examples of "Why can't...?" translation in Italian containing those verbs.
> Can you figure out why? I honestly can't... (Why can't I?)



Why should it?  The more 'stuff' you add to a simple phrase, the more the chances you are getting in an idiomatic maze, where all is not exactly what you think it is if you translate word by word.

Can't you see?  

By the way - would you translate "Can't you see?" using 'potere' or 'riuscire'? 

Can't you see how all this is context-driven?

Conversely, how would you translate "Lo vedi quell'albero laggiu' in fondo?"  I would say "Can you see that tree all the way down there?"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> L'argomento di questo thread è SOLO il significato e la traduzione di "Why can't it stop?"
> Commenti non pertinenti saranno eliminati


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Ok, grazie a tutti!


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Salve a tutti!
Vi presento il mio dubbio.

Un uomo, verso sera, guarda fuori dalla finestra e dice: "It's been raining all day! Why can't it stop?".

I miei tentativi di traduzione:

a) "È tutto il giorno che piove! Perché non può smettere?"
b) "È tutto il giorno che piove! Perché non smette?"
c) "È tutto il giorno che piove! Perché non vuole smettere?"

Penso che l'uomo sarebbe più interessato alle cause meteorologiche se dicesse piuttosto:

"It's been raining all day! Why doesn't it stop?"

Ho il sospetto invece che "Why can't it stop?" in questo contesto sia invece un segno di stizza, che non saprei bene come rendere in italiano.

Mi piacerebbe tanto sentire dei pareri in merito.
Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione.


----------

